# Deleting the *#$%^ foreign dictionaries



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, I was going to call them "bleeping" dictionaries, but I didn't.  They came with the PW and I've deleted them TWICE from the "My Account page" (using "delete from library") but they keep rearing their ugly heads.

How do I get rid of them permanently??

My sanity depends on you.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't think you can delete them permanently.  They are part of your Kindle.  Don't worry about them.  They aren't taking up any space on your actual Kindle unless you download them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think they get re-introduced to your archive if you de-register and re-register, and also, possibly, when there's an update.  Because I think the update process sort of does the de/re-register process to complete the update.

So: you can delete them from MYK, but they very probably will come back when there's another update.

Still, they just sit there in the archive/cloud. They don't have to be on the device.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

It's too late for your sanity. Remove them from your device and quit worrying about them.


----------

